# Schütz oder Relais?



## mike55 (2 September 2007)

Hallo

Hab heute mal mit einem Kollegen von der Konkurrenz ein interessantes Thema, er nimmt prinzipiell für jede Heizungspumpe ein Schütz, sprich, SPS-> Relais -> Schütz. Auch bei solchen Pumpen die eigentlich gerade 1,2 Ampere verbrauchen. Naja, ich hatte bisher nur Relais verwendet und die mit 6Ampere sind ja leicht genug dimensioniert für 1,2Ampere Pumpen. Grund konnte er mir eigentlich keinen überzeugenden nennen. Was verwendet ihr? Hat es einen Grund das manche gleich Schütze verwenden?

Danke für eure Antworten.

Grüße Mike


----------



## Markus (2 September 2007)

sps --> relais -schütz?

wieso das relais? diese spiezeugschütze kannste auch direkt an die sps hängen...

bei relais kommt es darauf an, auch wenn ein koppelrelais 6 oder mehr ampere packt, so wäre ich bei einem koppelrelais bei induktiven lasten wie pumpen mit diesen angaben vorsichtig.

mit einem leistungsrelais würde ich ohne hemmungen ein schütz ind er anwendung ersetzen.

aber diese doofe konstruktionen die vor jedem leistungsschütz noch ein koppelrelais haben finden ich völlig daneben. zumindest bei kleinen 4kw schützen...


----------



## ge_org (2 September 2007)

sps --> relais -schütz kapier ich auch nicht.

Schutzschaltungen gibt es für jeden Schütz, auch >4kW.

Schütz nimmt der Mitkonkurrent wahrscheinlich deshalb weil die zwangsgeführt sind.

Hatte das gleiche Problem, C4 Automat-Relais-Bremsengleichrichter-Bremse, Bremse abgeschmort-BRG kaputt-Relaiskontakte verklebt, mit einem Schütz wäre es wahrscheinlich nicht passiert.

Keine Ahnung warum die Maschinenbauer für einen eigentlich sicherheitsrelevanten Bauteil (Bremse stoppt Drehteller) ein Relais einsetzen.

Georg


----------



## TommyG (2 September 2007)

ACK..

und Du baust Dir noch mehr Fehlerquellen ein...

Arbeiten Die Schütze mit 230V oder 24V?

Für Leistungsrelais würde bei mir das 'Plig'n play' sprechen, es ist leichter mal eben das Finder auszutauschen, als Das Schütz aus der Schaltung rauszupoplen... aber wenn das sowieso öfter vorkommt, dann ist das überdimensonierte Schütz billiger, weil das länger hält.

Wie wird die Pumpe gesteuert? 
In meiner Vaillant ist es so, das mit jedem Brennerstart die Pumpe anspringt. 

Wenn man mit 'etwas meht Intelligenz' drangehen würde, könnte man die Schalthäufigkeit locker halbieren. 

So muste ich vor kurzem ein neues Einlöten. Leider etwas zu wenig Platz für nen Sockel..

Greetz, Tom


----------



## Tobi P. (2 September 2007)

Wird wahrscheinlich wie so oft das liebe Geld dahinterstecken. Das Relais ist halt ne Position mehr auf der Rechnung, die man sich dann bezahlen lassen kann, auch wenn es letztendlich nur ein paar Euro mehr sind. Sowas erlebt man heutzutage leider recht häufig, ich habe schon Schaltschränke gesehen, deren Funktion ich locker auch mit der halben Anzahl der verbauten Teile realisieren könnte - ohne Einbußen in Funktion und Sicherheit.


Gruß Tobi


----------



## mike55 (2 September 2007)

Hallo

Danke für eure zahlreichen Antworten. Ist immer schön wenn man weiß das man mit einer Meinung nicht ganz alleine da steht. 

Es ist gerade so, dass ich eine Heizungssteuerung umbaue, nichts großes, also alle Pumpen haben einen Nennstrom von ca einen halben Ampere, eine Pumpe hat einen Nennstrom von 1,1A. Na ja, auf jeden Fall ist die Steuerung nicht mehr ausbaufähig, da eine Mitsubishi Alpha eingebaut ist dessen Ein und Ausgänge bis aufs letzte voll ist, und ich müsste diese nun umbauen, Alpha raus, SPS (WAGO 750) rein. Nun leider habe ich zuwenig Platz in diesem Schaltschrank, und wenn ich die Schütze rausnehmen würde, hätte ich die SPS und die zusätzlich Relais Platz, ansonsten müsste ich doch wirklich einen zweiten Schaltschrank montieren, und da fängt es schon an. Die Pumpen sind alle 1phasen Pumpen, also werden vom Schütz auch nur 2 Leistungskontakte benötigt, bzw wenn man den Nullleiter fix anschließt auch nur 1. Deshalb dachte ich bei diesem Schaltschrank das Schütz auszubauen und gegen ein Relais von Finder Serie 55 zu ersetzen (Schaltleistung 7A, müßte doch auch bei induktiven Lasten genügen, oder?). 
Wenn ich die Schütze drin lasse, dann müsste ich sowieso in meinem Fall ein zusätzliches Relais pro Pumpenausgang einbauen da die Schütze eine 230v Spule haben. 
Markus: Danke für den Tipp, ich hatte bei  einem Einsatz eines Schützes bei einer SPS immer ein Relais mit hinein verdrahtet. Dachte immer wegen den hohen Anziehströmen kann man Schütze sowieso nicht an einen 0,5A Ausgang hängen, da soviel ich weiß Schütze am Anfang den 10-fachen Strom benötigen, stimmt das? 

TommyG: Die Pumpe wird zur Zeit eingeschaltet wenn irgendeins von 12 Thermostaten heizen möchte, also denke ich wird hier pro Tag ziemlich oft ein und ausgeschaltet. Mit der SPS könnte ich da sicher etwas mehr Intelligenz in die Sache bringen. Würdest du bei so vielen Schaltungen pro Tag bei einem Schütz bleiben?

ge_org: Leider weiß ich nicht mehr was zwangsgeführt ist, Wikipedia konnte mir da auch nicht weiterhelfen. ich weiß das ich das schon mal im Unterricht gehört hatte, ist aber leider ne weile her . Könntest du mir bitte kurz erkläre was mit zwangsgeführt gemeint ist?

Danke für eure bisherigen Antworten, wirklich suuuper Forum hier. :s12:


----------



## floppy (2 September 2007)

Ich komme aus der Instandhaltung und habe natürlich eine etwas andere Sicht der Dinge als die Projektierer von Anlagen. Ich empfinde es als sehr angenehm wenn SPS > Koppelrelais > Schütz verbaut werden. Zumindest wenn es die richtigen Relais sind. Am liebsten habe ich die schmalen von Finder oder Phoenix. Das hat mindestens 2 Gründe: Zum Einen kann ich ohne PG und ohne Schraubendreher Schütze "abschalten" indem ich nur das Relais raus ziehe. Zum Anderen habe ich, trotz Beschaltung, schon defekte Ausgänge an einer S7 300 erlebt wenn direkt Schütze geschaltet wwerden.  Ok, das zwar erst nach mehreren Jahren, aber dann kann das auch bei kleinen Schützen vorkommen. Die Koppelrelais, die ich meine, sind zwar etwas anfällig, aber durch Stecksockel schneller und einfacher zu tauschen als eine Ausgangskarte (durch z.B. ungeschultes und ungeübtes Personal) oder ein Schütz. Ok, das ist oft nicht das Problem der Maschinenbauer, aber vieleicht sind das Details die über zukünftige Aufträge entscheiden.


----------



## zotos (3 September 2007)

@floppy: Den 1. Grund kann ich ja wenigstens noch nachvollziehen auch wenn ich das nicht als den Vorteil schlecht hin sehe. 

Aber beim 2. Grund fehlt mir wohl die Instandhalter-Erfahrung.

Also wenn ich auf kategorisch auf Koppel-Relais zwischen SPS und Schütz setze weil es ganz, ganz selten mal zu einem defekt an einer Ausgangskarte kam. den ich dem Fehlen von einem Koppel-Relais zuschiebe. Dann gehe ich das Risiko ein das viel, ganz viel Koppel-Relais die für die eigentliche Funktion völlig Sinnfrei sind und dazu wie Du selbst gesagt hast "etwas Anfällig sind" dann frag ich mich wie man das in Einklang bringen kann.


----------



## Ralle (3 September 2007)

Ich kenn das auch noch aus älteren Anlagen, da wurde konsequent eine Koppelebene zwischengeschaltet, damals Relais. So konnte eine Motor auch mal bewegt werden, indem man das Relais per Hand geschaltet hat. Man hatte dann auch keine Probleme mit dem Gesamtstrom der Ausgangsbaugruppen. In den Anlagen, die ich heute so programmiere, ist das nicht mehr so konsequent, aber da sind auch die Leistungen generell geringer und oft FU oder Servos verbaut. ALso ja nachdem wo das eingesetzt wird, hat es schon Sinn.


----------



## Hermann (3 September 2007)

also ich denk das man man auf jedenfall einen schütz ohne koppelrelais zum anziehen bekommt...
entweder 24 v+ auf den ausgang brücken, oder einfach schraubendreher und dann schütz drücken....

was sagen denn die sps hersteller dazu? die sollten es ja wissen, sprich: siemens, matushita etc...


----------



## Ralle (3 September 2007)

Hermann schrieb:


> also ich denk das man man auf jedenfall einen schütz ohne koppelrelais zum anziehen bekommt...
> entweder 24 v+ auf den ausgang brücken, oder einfach schraubendreher und dann schütz drücken....
> 
> was sagen denn die sps hersteller dazu? die sollten es ja wissen, sprich: siemens, matushita etc...



Das bekommt man natürlich mit dem Schraubendreher hin, aber mach das mit einem Schütz für einen 2KW-Motor ein paar mal, dann kannste den Schütz besser gleich tauschen.


----------



## TommyG (4 September 2007)

Aus

dem Bauch raus würde ich in diesem Fall ein 24VDC Schütz mit Überspannungsschutz einsetzten. Als Standard Teil sind die nicht teuer und haben 3x 16A Kontakte ( so würde ich dimensionieren..) Die Leistung kann auch von ner SPS- Karte/ nem Transi ausgang gefahren werden. 

Zur Not kann man dann ja noch den einen/ die zwei Kontakte, je nachdem ob 2- polig oder gemeinsamer Null, als 'Not- Behelf' nutzen. 

Zur Zwangsführung: 
Es ist ein mechanischer Aufbau, der nur alle Kontakte gemeinsam EIN oder AUS sein lässt. Hat den Vorteil, dass das 2- phasen Geörgel ( höhö, 50 kW....) verhindert wird. Auch wichtig bei YD- Anlauf, dort gibts mechanisch verrigelte Schütze.

Greetz, Tom


----------



## ge_org (6 September 2007)

Dank an TommyG für die Erklärung der zwangsgeführten Kontakte.

Bevor ich die Koppelrelais tausche, schraub ich lieber die Frontstecker runter und tausche die Ausgangskarte, bei dieser Gelegenheit erneuere/bzw. installiere ich auch Schutzbeschaltungen an meinen Schützen (auch bei den kleine mickrigen). Dabei stelle ich mir die Frage was ich öfter tauschen muss: Relais/Schütz/Ausgangskarte?
Georg


----------



## floppy (6 September 2007)

ge_org schrieb:


> Dank an TommyG für die Erklärung der zwangsgeführten Kontakte.
> 
> Bevor ich die Koppelrelais tausche, schraub ich lieber die Frontstecker runter und tausche die Ausgangskarte, bei dieser Gelegenheit erneuere/bzw. installiere ich auch Schutzbeschaltungen an meinen Schützen (auch bei den kleine mickrigen). Dabei stelle ich mir die Frage was ich öfter tauschen muss: Relais/Schütz/Ausgangskarte?
> Georg



Was kostet eine Ausgangskarte und was ein Koppelrelais? 
Kann ich eine Ausgangskarte im Betrieb tauschen?
Kann ich ein Koppelrelais (Vor allem die steckbaren) im Betrieb tauschen?


----------



## marlob (7 September 2007)

> Was kostet eine Ausgangskarte und was ein Koppelrelais?
> Kann ich eine Ausgangskarte im Betrieb tauschen?
> Kann ich ein Koppelrelais (Vor allem die steckbaren) im Betrieb tauschen?


Wie oft fällt ein Koppelrelais aus und wie oft eine Ausgangskarte?
Also in all den Jahren wo ich Lehrling, Instandhalter, Schaltschrankbauer und jetzt Ingenieur bin (also schon mehr als 17 Jahre), habe ich noch nicht viele kaputte Ausgangskarten gesehen. Aber dafür um so mehr kaputte Koppelrelais.
Man sollte nicht nur danach gucken, wie schnell ich ein Koppelrelais und wie schnell man eine Ausgangskarte tauscht. Was ist z.B. mit Produktionsausfall, Stundenlohn der Instandhaltung usw.. Wenn mir mein koppelrelais 1x öfter ausfällt als meine Ausgangskarte, dann habe ich den Preis der Ausgangskarte meistens schon wieder rausgeholt.

P.S.
Eine Siemens Ausgangskarte, tauscht man übrigens auch in wenigen Minuten, natürlich nicht so schnell wie ein steckbares Relais aber so viel Unterschied macht das nicht.


----------



## zotos (7 September 2007)

Er hat es da:


zotos schrieb:


> @floppy: Den 1. Grund kann ich ja wenigstens noch nachvollziehen auch wenn ich das nicht als den Vorteil schlecht hin sehe.
> 
> Aber beim 2. Grund fehlt mir wohl die Instandhalter-Erfahrung.
> 
> Also wenn ich auf kategorisch auf Koppel-Relais zwischen SPS und Schütz setze weil es ganz, ganz selten mal zu einem defekt an einer Ausgangskarte kam. den ich dem Fehlen von einem Koppel-Relais zuschiebe. Dann gehe ich das Risiko ein das viel, ganz viel Koppel-Relais die für die eigentliche Funktion völlig Sinnfrei sind und dazu wie Du selbst gesagt hast "etwas Anfällig sind" dann frag ich mich wie man das in Einklang bringen kann.



schon nicht verstanden. Warum sollte er das Argument jetzt verstehen?


----------



## TommyG (7 September 2007)

Guck mal:

http://www.tele-haase.at/

unter Schaltrelais, Printrelais. Die haben wir auch auf dem Schiff eingesetzt. Dort gibts ( für relativ günstig Geld) verschiedene Leistungsklassen, die lassen sich auch Plug'n'Play im Sockel stöpseln. Der Halter verriegelt das Relais, so das auch etwas Gewackel (Schiff) da nix macht.

Wenns hilft...

Greetz, Tom


----------



## floppy (7 September 2007)

Für das Wechseln eines (Steck)Relais brauch ich 5 Sekunden. Für das wechseln einer Ausgangskarte 20 Sekunden - vorausgesetzt: Ich kann die CPU stoppen (Während der 7-Tage-24h-am-Tag-Produktion super einfach zu bewerkstelligen! Und da ich immer alle verschiedene Karten vorrätig habe (4A-,8A-Karten von Wago; 16A-, 32A-Karten für Siemens 300; Diverse ET200-Ausgangskarten, dazu noch Siemens 400er Karten und andere)!


----------



## Steve81 (8 September 2007)

floppy schrieb:


> Für das Wechseln eines (Steck)Relais brauch ich 5 Sekunden. Für das wechseln einer Ausgangskarte 20 Sekunden -


Ich denke aber, dass dir die Koppelrelais auch 4mal häufiger kaputt gehen als eine Ausgangskarte, wo wir dann auch wieder bei 20 Sekunden wären. 


floppy schrieb:


> vorausgesetzt: Ich kann die CPU stoppen (Während der 7-Tage-24h-am-Tag-Produktion super einfach zu bewerkstelligen! Und da ich immer alle verschiedene Karten vorrätig habe (4A-,8A-Karten von Wago; 16A-, 32A-Karten für Siemens 300; Diverse ET200-Ausgangskarten, dazu noch Siemens 400er Karten und andere)!


Also je nach dem welcher Ausgang nicht durchgeschaltet wird (wenn es nicht gerade nur eine Signalleuchte ist) steht die Anlage vermutlich sowiso (dann kann man auch die CPU stoppen), und wenn die Anlagen super wichtig sind, muss man halt Ersatzteile da haben. Es kann schließlich immer mal etwas kaputt gehen, egal ob mit oder ohne Koppelrelais.


----------



## plc_tippser (8 September 2007)

Ob mit Koppelrelais oder nicht, das kann sicherlich keiner beurteilen. Das ist abhängig von der Anlage, System blah, blah.

Über die Verfügbarkeit und Ausfallmöglichkeit einer Anlage zu philosophieren ohne sie zu kennen,   wie geht das.

Denke das Thema ist hier eigentlich durch.

Schönes Wochenende, pt


----------

